# TiVo CES news page up!



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's right here. It includes information on TiVo Desktop Beta 2.3.


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

Link to priority list as well!


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

How about support for my Apple® iMac


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Great page; includes links to old press releases and nothing else. Sarcasm.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah- they put up the stuff to set the context of the announcements to come this week, but no new stuff yet as far as the releases. However, the new TTG signup was nice.

Automatic TTG. That's cool. Then you don't even have to fire up TTG desktop.

After setting up the shows you want on your portable, it will do all the copies for you. Then if you have your portable on autosync, all you do is dock it when you come home, and when you leave in the morning you have a fresh batch of stuff to watch.

Nice. Including Apple® iPods®. 

For Free.


As in, minus the $1.99® charge from Uncle Steve.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's the identical link to last year's CES newspage, but was just updated today with the new info at the top and the TiVo Desktop 2.3 Beta signup....patience...I'm sure there's more to come .


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey, it's kind of like the Christmas eve thing. At least we get one package to play with before the big event.

I didn't watch this page last year. What it a few announcements a day, or all at once?


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

The current video iPod will probably be obsolete by the time Mac support for TTG is announced. Bad example, knowing Jobs that could happen this week.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BrandonSi said:


> How about support for my Apple® iMac


The Macworld expo is next week! Duh.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Cool - I'm very excited to see the new software close to release. I think it will be good for consumers and I think it will be good for TiVo. Maybe megazone and some others will get pictures and details in the next few days. 

Though I also like the idea of the Archos connecting directly to Dish and the new Lyra connecting directly to DTV. Wonder if TiVo is developing some sort of software stub for various PMCs work with existing USB ports - wouldn't that be groovy?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Justin Thyme said:


> After setting up the shows you want on your portable, it will do all the copies for you. Then if you have your portable on autosync, all you do is dock it when you come home, and when you leave in the morning you have a fresh batch of stuff to watch.
> 
> Nice. Including Apple® iPods®.


The Beta page notes that you will have to purchase the i-pod/psp software after the beta expires.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

SullyND said:


> The Beta page notes that you will have to purchase the i-pod/psp software after the beta expires.


Yah... they announced that earlier - it would cost 20 bucks or so. They've licensed a software codec and the fee will help cover that expense. Personally, I hope they change their mind and give it away - especially in the face of so much competition in the portable market these days.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

davezatz said:


> Yah... they announced that earlier - it would cost 20 bucks or so. They've licensed a software codec and the fee will help cover that expense. Personally, I hope they change their mind and give it away - especially in the face of so much competition in the portable market these days.


I'd be much happier paying $20 for the desktop software than the $0.99 per transfer that has been sugested for the competition.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Yah... they announced that earlier - it would cost 20 bucks or so. They've licensed a software codec and the fee will help cover that expense. Personally, I hope they change their mind and give it away - especially in the face of so much competition in the portable market these days.


I accidentally left out the part that I was reponding to in Justin's post - _for free_...

I don't mind TiVo charging for the software, though I'll admit that I'm gun shy and they'll give it away a week after I paid for it (I paid for HMO)... I don't mind them charging, I wish they had done that for the codecs for tivo playback. I wonder if those will be included in the $20 price... I'd rather have a bulletproof solution that worked for $20 than try to piece something together for free....


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

yawn.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I would _think_ there would be some mention of Cable Card HD-TiVo. I know there's probably a bigger market for the portable devices, but there's a vocal contingent here waiting for a non-DirecTV HD-TiVo. Seeing as how it's CES, I would making *anything* HD my lead story and let the portable stuff take care of itself.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

BrandonSi said:


> How about support for my Apple® iMac


This just keeps getting funnier every time I see a message like this.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

HogarthNH said:


> yawn.


...me, too....c'mon, TiVo!


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

Shouldn't they have made all their announcements by now? People are actually walking through the halls of CES and there is still no news. Why are they waiting so long... Or is it just that they have no news, other then the 2.3 beta.

When did all the news come out last CES? At the start of the show or during the show?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Hew said:


> Shouldn't they have made all their announcements by now? People are actually walking through the halls of CES and there is still no news. Why are they waiting so long... Or is it just that they have no news, other then the 2.3 beta.
> 
> When did all the news come out last CES? At the start of the show or during the show?


CES just started. Give them time to make their announcments. In the end it doesn't matter if they announce them on the first day or the last. I'm sure they have prepared for the event and know exactly what they are doing. Not every company wants to make their announcments at the same time as everyone else.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Probably waiting for DirectTV to finish giving out their news so TiVo can incorporate responses as they see fit.

and yes HD is needed first as anything else is just features on an obsolete version


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Sony unloaded ALL their announcements (it appears) right off the bat. Where else to they have to go now (except down)?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BrandonSi said:


> How about support for my Apple® iMac


I believe they are suppose to be showing a demo of Apple support.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Sony unloaded ALL their announcements (it appears) right off the bat. Where else to they have to go now (except down)?


Sony has the PS3 route to go if they decided they needed to show something else, yes I know they made some reference to it but some have been saying they may actually show it up and running. Though most people think they will hold off showing it until E3 this year.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Still nothing? Man you'd think by now they'd at least have announced something.

Dan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Still nothing? Man you'd think by now they'd at least have announced something.


http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/05/tivo-cancels-press-preso-for-informal-product-demos/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nothing about the HD unit? 

Dan


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Nothing about the HD unit?
> Dan


Nope  If they were anywhere close to launching it, you know they would be out there announcing it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This is EXTREMELY disappointing, especially since TiVoPony strongly alluded to the fact that something about the HD unit would at least be MENTIONED at CES.....three thumbs down.... :down: :down: :down:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Nope  If they were anywhere close to launching it, you know they would be out there announcing it.


The only thing I can think of is that they've partnered with someone larger who will have an announcement. Google's going to have some big video news tomorow... Do Comcast or Yahoo have any upcoming press events? Surely this can't be it, can it? 

I wish megazone would get in touch and let us know if anything is on display in the booth... I need a little bit of hope.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

This page has nothing. Maybe it should just be a 404 Error page.


----------



## neilaevans (Oct 18, 2001)

davezatz said:


> I wish megazone would get in touch and let us know if anything is on display in the booth... I need a little bit of hope.


Hey Davezatz...time to visit www.tivolovers.com


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, he just emailed me and let me know...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

neilaevans said:


> Hey Davezatz...time to visit www.tivolovers.com


Now that's what I wanted to read about! :up:

Dan


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Series III - nice. Want it sooner though :-(.

Any word on if it will MRV HD content witha Series II?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

nhaigh said:


> Any word on if it will MRV HD content witha Series II?


Highly unlikely. The MPEG decoder chip in a S2 unit is not rated for decoding HD content.

Personally I'll be estatic if they support TTG for HD and down right giddy if they support MPEG-4 video via the comeback feature.

Dan


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Highly unlikely. The MPEG decoder chip in a S2 unit is not rated for decoding HD content.
> 
> Personally I'll be estatic if they support TTG for HD and down right giddy if they support MPEG-4 video via the comeback feature.
> 
> Dan


I think there is a good chance it will do both. I like the onboard ethernet - now we should be able to see some real transfer speed.

It's cool it still has a modem built in so my mother will still be able to use one.


----------



## neilaevans (Oct 18, 2001)

Here's a super basic question...
Because cablecard is a standard, this will work with any cable co that uses cablecard, right? 

I've been in DirecTv land for so long because of the dual tuner functionality and HD recordin, I've kind of ignored details on the cable side of things. However, with DTV dumping Tivo, I guess it's time to find out some more about my options. And as of now, it looks like I've got some good ones! (Or will by the end of the year).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Woooo Hoooo!!!!


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Finally! TiVo have this stuff locked up in a vault with an armed guard or what?


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

mtchamp said:


> Finally! TiVo have this stuff locked up in a vault with an armed guard or what?


Not sure - but Megazone has seen it


----------



## Weaselboy (May 1, 2005)

neilaevans said:


> Hey Davezatz...time to visit www.tivolovers.com


Great news... trying to look at the photos but the web site is hammered.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm downloading the photos (rather than trying to view them). It's slow, but working.


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

PVRblog.com has the Series 3!!

HD TiVo Series 3 @ CES
MegaZone has news and pictures of the new TiVo Series 3 at CES! From his post it sounds like what a lot of people have been waiting for TiVo to deliver.


The biggest features are that Series 3 will have dual tuners and be CableCARD and HDTV ready! The dual tuner thing should be qualified though, because it will actually have 6(!) tuners. It will have 2 cable tuners, 2 ATSC tuners (for high def over the air) and 2 regular old NTSC tuners. But it will only be able to record two programs at once, according to a sign at the booth (warning 900k picture).

Other improvements include an SATA hard drive connection to add external storage, a display on the front that shows what's recording and a backlit remote. While it will still record in MPEG-2, the Series 3 will also be able to play back MPEG-4 video.

It should be available later on this year. Take a look at MegaZone's full post and his pictures (coral cache) for the full story.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I still think later this year will b a problem for TiVo. If it comes out around the same time as the Comcast TiVo that will be a huge number of people that will go the cheap route. TiVo need to get as many people on board with this paying full wack first rather than the pitance that will come from the Comcast subs.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

Justin Thyme said:


> For Free.
> 
> As in, minus the $1.99® charge from Uncle Steve.


Never mind that pesky monthly fee and the cost of the box.  I'm sure Uncle Steve would love to give you free video if you buy a box and pay a monthly or lifetime fee.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

megazone gave me permission to repost some of his pics... I grabbed as many as I could (5) before his site got slammed by Digg readers:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-01/tivos-series-3-lives/

EDIT: Fixed link


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

Dave, that link isn't working for me.

Though I do see the pics on your homepage. Are those the full-size ones?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Agent86 said:


> Dave, that link isn't working for me.


Corrected link...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Agent86 said:


> Dave, that link isn't working for me.
> 
> Though I do see the pics on your homepage. Are those the full-size ones?


I cropped and shrank them... MZ had them about 2500px wide, these are down to 400. I doubt I'll be able to get anymore tonight... I imagine this will hit the front page of Digg shortly - I hope mz's hosting plan covers the bandwidth! (Just emailed him a warning.)


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks good. Where do I sign up? I need two for sure, maybe three...


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

> TiVo will also be selling an external SATA drive for easy storage expansion


Very interesting!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Highly unlikely. The MPEG decoder chip in a S2 unit is not rated for decoding HD content.
> 
> Personally I'll be estatic if they support TTG for HD and down right giddy if they support MPEG-4 video via the comeback feature.


Correct, no MRV oh HD content to an SD TiVo - it'd choke on it.

And they do plan to offer MRV and TTG on the Series3.

VC-1 and MPEG4 AVC/H.264 are supported for broadband content - and almost certainly TiVoToComeBack is included in that.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I never expected to be the first, let alone only, person to report on this! If I'd known how much attention it'd get, I wouldn't have just dumped 5 mega pixel photos onto my sever. 

The images have been resized to 33% size, and the originals moved to a 'RAW' subdirectory. I've also posted more photos since the first batch, and posted more info in TiVoLovers.com.


----------

